# 38lb on the pier



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Just got wind that Tarver landed a 38lb cobe. I knew his persistance would pay off. Hopefully he and Jacqui will make me some dip now.


----------



## baker (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations on the fish Tarver.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

congrats on the catch! any pics?


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!:letsdrink


----------

